# Today is National Siblings Day



## Marie5656 (Apr 10, 2017)

This picture is from my wedding day, December 7th, 2001.  The last time all three of us were together at the same time.  Oldest brother Paul is on the left with his wife..  Jim, on the right with his..  In the middle, that's is me and Rick.  LOL.  Jim left us this past September.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice, but alas I shed a tear all four of my other sibs are but memories, pleasant ones of course, but, no longer with me, they lived short lives.  Well there is my one brother still here, I care little to talk about the brat.  

Anyhoo, love the picture


----------



## Steve LS (Apr 10, 2017)

When I see families where siblings don't talk to each other my heart breaks.
My brother Lou started morphing from my pesty little brother to my best friend when he was around 15-16 years old.
I was 3 years older.

He died at 18 years old.
I lost my best friend when I was 21 years old.

I still miss him 49 years later, I really do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2017)

Sad day for me, would have been my brother's birthday today, but he passed at the age of 30.  Also lost my sister at 42.  I have one sister left that I don't talk to often enough, she lives out of state.  My condolences to you Marie, April and Steve. :rose:  Always a heartache to lose our brothers and sisters.


----------

